# Extremely great coaching tool



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sub,

I couldn't get on their website since I'm at work and my browser isn't as up to date as they want.

However, from your video I think I see what they do. Forward or reverse a frame at a time, make marks or lines, etc. There are two free programs that do much the same thing. V1 and Kinovea both have free downloads for personal use. They were designed for golf, but work great for archery too.

http://www.v1sports.com/ 
http://kinovea.org/

The free versions don't have all the bells & whistles, but can be a great aid in shot analysis.

Allen


----------



## larrysmachine (Dec 29, 2008)

How are you and your wife doing? I took the level 3 with you guys in Austin. It was a great class and I enjoyed meeting everyone. Looks like you are putting the info we got to good use!
Larry


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

It is a cool tool. The latest update seems to have reduced my frame rate, though.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

larrysmachine said:


> How are you and your wife doing? I took the level 3 with you guys in Austin. It was a great class and I enjoyed meeting everyone. Looks like you are putting the info we got to good use!
> Larry


We are doing great. Been shooting quite a bit. The Ms. was struggling during state indoors so we passed on nationals. We are having our first Level 1 on May 18th and have around 15 people signed up. Right after that we are going to get our business plan together for USA Archery (with the help of Tom Barker) and get our South Texas JOAD started!!


----------



## larrysmachine (Dec 29, 2008)

That sound great, I am working to get our JOAD program together also. We had a new pro-shop open with a small indoor range and they volunteered their space one night a week. You can only shoot about 6 per line but that is better than nothing! As for outdoor we already have that taken care of, I have a forty acre field where we teach the 4-H kids. I will be contacting some of the” go to” guys when the rubber hits the road!
Larry


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Weve been using this for about a month now, people really like it and we use it with our tablet, like an ipod but android version.
We can video someone and immediately show it back in slow motion.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

I coach two NASP teams and have been using coaches eye since November on my iPad mini. It is an awesome teaching tool. I worry less about do they understand what we are working on. Because I can show them what they are doing well or compare them to a team mate who is doing the skill correctly. My learning/improvement curve using this program has putt my team almost two months ahead of our "normal" progress. For the $2 buck for the down load it is so,so worth it. If you want to improve your form or any aspect of your shot sequence. This is the program for you.


----------

